# automatische aktualisierung und formulardaten löschen...



## HAL (15. März 2003)

(wenn meine probleme mit javascript oder php zu lösen sind, dann schriebt das bitte auch, ich wusst nur ncith in welches forum ich den thread schreiben sollte)

wie kann ich eine seite automatisch aktuaisieren? per php wärs am besten...

und wie kann ich daten, die per "POST" aus einem formular übergeben wurden, löschen, so dass die variable $_POST['formularfeld'] ncihtmehr gesetzt ist?

thx
HAL


----------



## melmager (15. März 2003)

ev schilderst du mal dein problem 


> wie kann ich eine seite automatisch aktuaisieren? per php wärs am besten...



sobald du ne seite aktualisierst sind alle
vars gelöscht

nur ich verstehe noch nicht dein prob


----------



## HAL (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *ev schilderst du mal dein problem
> 
> 
> ...



mein prob: ich habe eine seite gemacht, auf der man bestimmte inhalte der seite, die in einer mysql-db gespeichert sind, ändern kann. die inhalte ändert man aber auf der gleichen seite, auf der sie auch angezeigt werden. wenn man jetzt also was ändert, und auf "ändern" klickt um seine formulareingaben abzuschicken, wird wieder die gleiche datei für die seite ausgeführt, und die änderung durchgeführt, aber noch der alte inhalt angezeigt, also muss die seite nochmal aktualisiert werden. damit das nciht der user machen muss, will ich es automatisch machen lassen.


----------



## elbizzaro (23. März 2003)

Kann leider nicht weiterhelfen, bräuchte aber Hilfe beim gleichen Problem. Meine Seite muss ich auch immer selber aktualisieren, dabei sollte sie von alleine bei jedem Aufruf aktualisiert werden. 

Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, möglichst eine einfache Lösung, da ich nicht der Oberchecker in Sachen Webprogrammierun bin...


----------



## Fabian H (23. März 2003)

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3;URL=datei.html">
```
Ist es das?
Die erste Zahl im content ist die Dauer in Sekunden, bis die Seite durch die Angegebene erstezt wird!


----------



## HAL (23. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> 
> ```
> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3;URL=datei.html">
> ...



jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch was, was nicht nur im head-tag stehen kann, sondern überall...oder könnte man ne funktion mit javascript schreiben, die das dann zu gegebener zeit vom body-tag aus ausführt?


----------



## Fabian H (24. März 2003)

Jo:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function go_to(ziel) {
  setTimeout("window.location='"+ziel+"'", 5000);
}
</script>
</head>
<body onLoad="go_to('datei.html');">
...
</body>
</html>
```

Wobei 5000 die Verzögerung in Millisekunden ist!


----------

